# I’m gonna be a great-grandfather!!!



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2018)

*Hot Dayum! *

All this time, I’ve been a run-of-the-mill so so mediocre grandfather


Next April, I’ll be a great one


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2018)

Congratulations Gary, that's great!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 22, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Linda (Dec 22, 2018)

Congratulations.  I have 3 but I haven't met them yet.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations Gary!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks, guys

Heh, with seventeen G'Kids (counting two strays) guess it's bound to happen sooner or later


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations on your upcoming promotion!

You got this!


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations Gary, time to raise that belt just a little bit higher.....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations Gary.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations Gary. One more sweetie to spoil !


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulations Gary!
Beat you to it - my first great grandson was born last summer
and another is expected this spring!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2018)

We've got 4, and they are a hoot.  Two of them will be staying with us for a couple of days later this coming week.  If we live as long as our parents did, there is a good chance that we will be Great Great Grandparents in another 10 years, or so, as our oldest Great Granddaughter just turned 13.  Being around the little kids fairly frequently helps keep us young....they turn the house upside down when they come to visit, but it sure is a nice break from the routine.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 23, 2018)

congratulations gary---wishing you many more---i have 7


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2018)

Cograts, Gary!!!  I love the one I have and just found out I'm getting another one!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 23, 2018)

I  know  you'll  be a good  one  Gary.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2018)

That's wonderful Gary!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2018)

twinkles said:


> congratulations gary---wishing you many more---i have 7





Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming promotion!
> 
> You got this!



And why wouldn’t I know you guys are waaaay ahead of me

7

Anybody with more?

Y’all rock
(and thank you all, very much)

Guess I best cheer my grans on if I’m gonna catch up


----------



## DaveA (Dec 23, 2018)

Congratulation great grampa!!  

We've just had a new great grand-daughter in November and we'll be seeing her at the end of the month.  She's the third great grand-daughter to go with the 5 great grandsons.  My only sadness is that unlike the two previous generations (kids and grandkids) we'll not be around to see them grow to be adults.  Our greatest blessing is the fact that they are all nearby and we see them on a fairly regular basis.  That used to be common with the old families of previous generations but less so today as jobs carry people to far away places.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2018)

DaveA said:


> She's the third great grand-daughter to go with the 5 great grandsons.



Well, sir Dave, you've pulled into the lead with eight

Nice work, coach


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2018)

Let the old fart have his day in court. 17 great grandchildren from 8 grandchildren. I call them the rabbit families.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 24, 2018)

Woohoo!!!  Good for you!  Congratulations honey!


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Dec 24, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2018)

Congratulations..

This is mine, they grow up fast!!..


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 24, 2018)

Congratulations, Gary.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Let the old fart have his day in court. 17 great grandchildren from 8 grandchildren. I call them the rabbit families.



Rabbit families- LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> This is mine, they grow up fast!!..
> View attachment 60682



There's a cutie!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks again, everbody




Pappy said:


> Let the old fart have his day in court. 17 great grandchildren from 8 grandchildren. I call them the rabbit families.



I do believe we have a winner


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2018)

Congratulations, Gary 

Must be something in the water over there. I've got 3 nephews, niece and daughter, all between 30-early 40's .. no babies!

I can only wish, hope, and dream


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2018)

Pinky said:


> Congratulations, Gary
> 
> Must be something in the water over there. I've got 3 nephews, niece and daughter, all between 30-early 40's .. no babies!
> 
> I can only wish, hope, and dream



I think it's something in their jeans


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I think it's something in their jeans



:lofl:


----------

